# dist Folder von Netbeans



## .Domii (9. Aug 2011)

Problem:

Ich habe nachdem ich mit Netbeans mein Projekt abgeschlossen habe Clean&Build gemacht und somit eine .jar Datei erstellt und diese funktioniert auch. Was mich stört ist das im dist Folder weiterhin der lib Ordner enthalten ist und somit falls jemand diese .jar Datei kopiert, also nur diese, könnte er das Programm nicht starten.

Frage:
kann ich den lib Ordner direkt in die .jar Datei bringen? oder eine .jar Datei darüber legen die wiederum die ander .jar Datei aufruft?


Vielen Dank schonmal.
.Domii


----------



## RySa (9. Aug 2011)

Die lib Ordner legt man standardmäßig nicht mit in die .jars. Der Grund dafür ist, dass es sonst zu unnötigen "Duplikaten" dann kommen kann. Stell dir vor, du benutzt mein Tool, das log4j zum Arbeiten braucht. Ich packe das mit in die jar. Dann benutzt du noch eins, dass du in dein Projekt einbindest, und es braucht auch das log4j, und der "Erfinder" hat das auch in seine .jar mit reingepackt. Jetzt hast du die gleiche Bibliothek doppelt. Und jetzt stell dir es in größeren Maßen vor 

Die lib's gehören in einen separaten lib order, der sich höchstens im gleichen .zip/.rar Archiv befindet.


----------



## .Domii (9. Aug 2011)

... muss ich dir recht geben.. daran hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht.

der lib folder war jetzt ein schlechtes Beispiel.
Hab auch noch einen Resource Ordner mit einigen .jpg und anderen Files die nur im Programm erreichbar sein sollen d.h. in der .jar Datei enthalten sein sollten. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?

mfg
.Domii


----------



## Gast2 (9. Aug 2011)

Dann schreibst Du Dir im build.xml ein eigenes Target. Hierzu lohnt sich ein Blick in die Ant-Dokumentation.
Z.B. Writing a Simple Buildfile


----------



## RySa (9. Aug 2011)

Ich würde dir empfehlen generell Ant-builds zu benutzen. Ansonsten kannst du es "quick & dirty" einfach mal in die .jar reinkopieren, nach dem erstellen. Was den Zugriff auf die Dateien angeht, musst du dich dann mit dem ClassLoader und getResourceAsStream() anfreunden


----------

